# Encore dial in any tips(pic)



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

So I got bh cci primers and set up in the yard. Seeing how I only have irons I will start at 30yds. 80gr bh 240gr xtp hornadays.



Walked it down shot #4 is inbetween the numbers 8&9. #5 it starts to get a bit silly.

Shot 5 we moved the table back to 55yds or so. No problem just dial it down a bit more. Shots 6-7-8 high and not so tight. Lets clean it and dial it back to 70gr bh.


Shot 9 not too far off from where we left off. Shots 10-11-12-13 were strange up and down by three inches 10 low 11 high 12 low 13 high.11 and 13 were same hole.Gotcold and decided to come in for the evening. The horndays went in tight, about 2in of rod sticking out of the top after seating the bullet. When pushing the bullet down it was tight then it was kinda loose for 2 inches or so then tight then loose then tight all the way down? Anyway we will be back at it tommorrow maybe up it to 100gr see what happens. A pleasure to shoot and clean!


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Try 250 TC Shockwaves.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

my omega hates xtp's. i havent switched to bh 209 yet but im planning to next year when i use the rest of my 777. my gun shoots shockwaves and barnes spitfire tmz's excellent. i currently shoot the latter barnes spitfire tmz's with 777.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

My encore's bore is really tight but the best acessory that I ever bought is a spin-n-jag look it up on the internet. I rotates with the bullet as it goes down the barell and makes the pressure seating a bullet about half.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Are you cleaning at after every shot?? 

Scott


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Are you cleaning at after every shot??
> 
> Scott


 No, thats one of the claim to fames of the bh 209, no swabbing between shots.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

laterilus said:


> No, thats one of the claim to fames of the bh 209, no swabbing between shots.


 
I wouldnt believe everything you read!! Did you notice more accuracy after it was cleaned?? I've shot quite a few muzzys and I always got better accuracy after cleaning it. 

Scott


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree
hit it with a swab between shots and go with 150 grains of powder if the gun allows for it 

Ganzer


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

I had the same results with the xtp hornadys.

Try the 250 shockwave 

wait for barrell to cool between shots and swab after each shot i dont care what Bh says its BS


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

fishinmachine2 said:


> I wouldnt believe everything you read!! Did you notice more accuracy after it was cleaned?? I've shot quite a few muzzys and I always got better accuracy after cleaning it.
> 
> Scott


Scott, the claims are correct. It (BH209) DOES NOT foul a barrel like T7, Pyrodex or BP. He can shoot just as many shots as he likes without swabbing the barrel and it shouldn't make any difference. I've shot mine (both) over 30 times without swabbing, my fishing buddy (co-winner of Nessy) just shot his 35 times the other day without swabbing, with *NO DIFFERENCE IN ACCURACY*. You have to seperate just about everything that you know, to what you'll learn when you start shooting BH209. I've been shooting it for over two seasons now....exclusively. Believe me, once you start shooting it and understand it, it makes the rest of the propellents absolute JUNK. 

There can be alot more going on than just those XTP's and/or the load. First, the OP is using open sights. Second, we have no clue to what type of rest that he's using or his shooting form. Granted, most rifles will shoot the XTP good but some just don't like them. For instance, a CVA Accura that I just set up for a friend the other day. They shot just like that at 100yds with a scope (switched bullets and groups are now 7/8").

He may be pulling his trigger incorrectly, which can pull the barrel to one side or the other, depending on rather right or left handed, or his trigger pull may be extreme. His up and down stringing isn't from a crud ring in the barrel. My bet, change up on the bullets and stop flinching. Scope is prefered IMO....


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

120 is max load.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Wareagle1 said:


> 120 is max load.


 Yea nothing more than 120.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> Scott, the claims are correct. It (BH209) DOES NOT foul a barrel like T7, Pyrodex or BP. He can shoot just as many shots as he likes without swabbing the barrel and it shouldn't make any difference. I've shot mine (both) over 30 times without swabbing, my fishing buddy (co-winner of Nessy) just shot his 35 times the other day without swabbing, with *NO DIFFERENCE IN ACCURACY*. You have to seperate just about everything that you know, to what you'll learn when you start shooting BH209. I've been shooting it for over two seasons now....exclusively. Believe me, once you start shooting it and understand it, it makes the rest of the propellents absolute JUNK.
> 
> There can be alot more going on than just those XTP's and/or the load. First, the OP is using open sights. Second, we have no clue to what type of rest that he's using or his shooting form. Granted, most rifles will shoot the XTP good but some just don't like them. For instance, a CVA Accura that I just set up for a friend the other day. They shot just like that at 100yds with a scope (switched bullets and groups are now 7/8").
> 
> He may be pulling his trigger incorrectly, which can pull the barrel to one side or the other, depending on rather right or left handed, or his trigger pull may be extreme. His up and down stringing isn't from a crud ring in the barrel. My bet, change up on the bullets and stop flinching. Scope is prefered IMO....


 Shooting off a caldwell(not weighted down). Headed into town to see whats at the local stores for bullets. Wally world had 1 box of tc shockwaves left 200gr. Will see what dunhams and gun galore are sporting. Get something different and see what happens. Will concentrate on the flinching to see if I catch my self doing it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If I'm reading your last statement in the target post correctly, shooting open sights at 55yds, you had a 3" group? Might I ask what you were expecting? Have you moved back further and tried?

Just a suggestion, take along a roll of masking tape and tape off your old shots. Better yet, shoot 3 rounds and put up a different target. This helps with a couple things, such as letting the barrel cool down and gives you a break.


----------



## Revpilot (Jan 16, 2009)

I would suggest you take a look at the sabot your shooting with those xtps. Most people just buy bullets and assume that the sabot that comes with it, should work, its not that way. NOT all guns, even the same model slug out to the same diameter. My encore likes harvester short black sabots, and my dads likes the hph12's both encores bought at the same time..... both shooting Barnes TEZ 250g. Heres a chart from Modernmuzzleloader to give you some idea.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

" it makes the rest of the propellents absolute JUNK. "

Cmon, Encore, tone it down a notch. My son, daughter, and I have been using Pyrodex pellets for many years and they are far from "junk". Because we, along with many others, don't follow your lead does not mean that we are wrong, just different. Different isn't wrong. Many deer have been taken by the 3 of us with Pyrodex. If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> " it makes the rest of the propellents absolute JUNK. "
> 
> Cmon, Encore, tone it down a notch. My son, daughter, and I have been using Pyrodex pellets for many years and they are far from "junk". Because we, along with many others, don't follow your lead does not mean that we are wrong, just different. Different isn't wrong. Many deer have been taken by the 3 of us with Pyrodex. If it ain't broke, why fix it?


As I've responded before Skipper, to each his own. I've never said that anyone that didn't "follow your (my) lead" was wrong. That seems to be your suggestion. I've harvested a multitude of deer with pyrodex pellets and just about everything else. Believe me, I'm no stranger to muzzleloader propellents or shooting it. I have pyrodex pellets, T7 and 4# of 2f black powder on the bench and shoot hundreds of rounds each year.

Now, if it will make you feel better, I can "tone it down a notch". I'll start using the example of:

*THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN SHOOTING BH209 AND OTHER PROPELLENTS IS LIKE WATCHING TV WITH AN ANALOG TELEVISION MADE IN THE 70's AND USING A DIGITAL CONVERTOR BOX, COMPARED TO WATCHING A DIGITAL HD TV MADE IN 2010 AND IN 1080p.*

If it ain't broke, why fix it?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> As I've responded before Skipper, to each his own. I've never said that anyone that didn't "follow your (my) lead" was wrong. That seems to be your suggestion. I've harvested a multitude of deer with pyrodex pellets and just about everything else. Believe me, I'm no stranger to muzzleloader propellents or shooting it. I have pyrodex pellets, T7 and 4# of 2f black powder on the bench and shoot hundreds of rounds each year.
> 
> Now, if it will make you feel better, I can "tone it down a notch". I'll start using the example of:
> 
> ...


Sorry, Encore, you are right. Forgive me for calling you out. My point is that seeing as how we all have our Encores shooting so well with Pyrodex, we are reluctant to try something new. But from the comments I am hearing about BH, it sounds like a very good product. Maybe someday when I have some time I will spend a day at the range and try it out. Keep giving your good advice.


----------



## Zube (Mar 6, 2010)

The ease of cleaning alone was worth the switch .

Ritch


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

The stuff is FANTASTIC compared to the T7 pellets I was using. Now I need to figure out what to do with a box and a half of pellets. They sure aren't going back in my Encore! CDAD


----------

